# Scorpion



## filipino_saltik (Oct 7, 2011)

My take in the great bill hays scorpion



















































Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## flatcap (Jan 12, 2018)

Beautiful slingshot!!!!!


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

Stunning

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

That's a beautiful version of a great design!

Way to go!


----------



## MIsling (Sep 7, 2017)

That is gorgeous!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Awesome


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Amazing !


----------



## AlmightyOx (Mar 4, 2013)

Dang man! That's a beauty!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

That is awesome - nice work FS!


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Absolutely Fantastic!


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

lots og excellent work, congratulations!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That one is absolutely off the hook!! Gorgeous


----------



## d3moncow (Aug 29, 2014)

Beautiful! You certainly did the original justice. The mosaic pins are a nice addition, did you use bamboo chopsticks or skewers? Extraordinary work.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Out Forking Standing! A truly exceptional piece of work. Fit, Finish and execution in general.

By the power vested in me by no-one, but supported by my willingness to argue it to death;

I Declare Thee, "Master SlingSmith." :bowdown:


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot (Mar 14, 2017)

I checked in the mirror, and my face didn't look like it was turning green.... maybe I just need my eyes checked, or perhaps a sibling tinted it for St. patrick's day... Outstanding man :thumbsup: Way to show me up there!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## filipino_saltik (Oct 7, 2011)

Bill Hays said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you sir

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Very beautiful work


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I saw you post it on Facebook. Loved it then and love it now.


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

Man that a real stunner


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That's a fantastic work of art!


----------



## sagecraft (Mar 1, 2015)

Daaaaaaaaannnnnnggggg.... Way to go buddy!!!!!


----------



## AustinPlinker (May 18, 2017)

Schweet!


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

great job!


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

That's amazing work!


----------

